# Gauges



## kauf12bgr8 (Dec 13, 2011)

We are thinking of updating our refrigeration gauges to all digital. What have you guys found that works the best, Fieldpiece, Yellow Jacket,ect?


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Those digital guages look cool, but Personally, as of now I will stick to the old school style. The customer always pays, and I don't think this is something worth their while. Having said that, did you check the reviews on Amazon in regards to the fieldpiece model? There were several 5 star reviews.


----------



## kauf12bgr8 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have researched Fieldpiece and they seem to be the most reasonably priced. I want to make sure I'm not getting what I'm paying for. I know that the Yellowjacket are really good, but they are almost twice the cost.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

I have the SMAN3. they are nice, and make it easy to check SH and SC while checking pressures. Nice to be able to just push a button and read the sat temps in easy to read numbers. Pretty durable. I've used them in the rain. they will fog, but you can still read them. And they will dry out.

I still carry my analog gauges. never know if the digitals will fail. And i don't want to be in the middle of no where, and have to drive an hour to get them.


----------



## Dr Heat (Dec 25, 2008)

Just started using Master Cool digital gauges they work great. If I am going to charge $800.00 per pound laughing: ELO pricing) I want to be accurate.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

dr heat said:


> just started using master cool digital gauges they work great. If i am going to charge $800.00 per pound laughing: Elo pricing) i want to be accurate.


roflmao


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Dr Heat said:


> Just started using Master Cool digital gauges they work great. If I am going to charge $800.00 per pound laughing: ELO pricing) I want to be accurate.


You know. If I raise my price on R22, I can afford to go out and get the new SMAN4 gauges. LOL


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Reservations of these gauges is based that you are putting all your eggs in one basket. How long does the battery stay good? What happens if the micron scale malfunctions? How about direct sunlight on the led screen? If you are rough on tools, could this tool handle it (not only falls from a ladder)?

When performing service calls, I don't like to put gauges on, unless I suspect there was an issue with the charge all along.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

I lay my SMAN3s o that they have direct sun light on them often. No problem. Mine get abused, and so far no problem. Battery life varies with how often you use the timer function on vacuums. Could go through 2 or 3 sets of batteries in a year. I carry spare batteries, and my analog gauges, and my old micron gauge still just in case, and also for when I'm working on 2 or more systems at a time.


----------



## kauf12bgr8 (Dec 13, 2011)

We bought the SMAN3... we really like them thus far.


----------

